# Passer de OS 10.4.11 à SL 10.6.6



## sagrab (25 Février 2011)

Bonjour

J'avais déjà posé des questions concernant ce sujet le mois dernier. J'y vais progressivement dois-je dire ! J'ai d'abord boosté la RAM de mon iMac version 2007 (il est Intel Core 2 Duo) en passant de 1 Go à 2 Go, soit dit en passant, je vois pas trop la différence !? Maintenant, je peux donc installer la version Mac OS SL 10.6.6 en vente à 129  avec les deux autres appli dont j'ai oublié les noms !! Concernant le clonage du dd, il faut que je copie sur un dd externe tout ce que contient le fichier Macintosh HD, soit à peu près 71 Go de données ? c'est bien cela ? et après, il faut vérifier s'il est bootable ? Là, ça devient trop compliqué pour moi !! Est-ce que vous pourriez m'expliquer exactement comment je dois procéder. Merci d'avance
Cdt, sagrab


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Février 2011)

Bonsoir





sagrab a dit:


> en passant de 1 Go à 2 Go, soit dit en passant, je vois pas trop la différence


C'est normal. Sous Tiger (10.4), la taille optimale de la RAM se situe au-dessous de 1Go. Donc au-delà, il ne faut pas s'attendre à de gain de performance, à moins de lancer de nombreuses applications en même temps.

Les 2 Go ne te seront vraiment utiles que sous SL (10.6).


sagrab a dit:


> Maintenant, je peux donc installer la version Mac OS SL 10.6.6 en vente à 129 &#8364; avec les deux autres appli dont j'ai oublié les noms !!


SL ne coûte que 29&#8364;.

Le Mac Box Set à 129,90&#8364; contient en plus les suites iLife (iPhoto, iMovie, GarageBand, iWeb et iDVD) et iWork (Pages, Numbers et Keynote). Il n'est intéressant que si tu as besoin de l'ensemble.



sagrab a dit:


> Concernant le clonage du dd, il faut que je copie sur un dd externe tout ce que contient le fichier Macintosh HD, soit à peu près 71 Go de données ? c'est bien cela ? et après, il faut vérifier s'il est bootable ? Là, ça devient trop compliqué pour moi !! Est-ce que vous pourriez m'expliquer exactement comment je dois procéder. Merci d'avance
> Cdt, sagrab


Tout dépend de ce que tu souhaites pouvoir récupérer de ta configuration courante. Il faudrait te refaire confirmer ce qui était prévu avec ceux qui t'ont conseillé.

Le mieux serait de reprendre et de continuer la discussion que tu avais commencée à l'époque.


----------



## wath68 (25 Février 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le mieux serait de reprendre et de continuer la discussion que tu avais commencée à l'époque.


Tout est dit.
Et comme j'ai la flemme de chercher l'autre discussion pour fusionner, je clôture celle-ci.
De plus ce n'est pas la bonne section du forum.
Donc ouala


----------

